# Quick furry costumes (just in time for Halloween)



## bearetic (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm trying to find something. Homemade or fandom bought or store bought. Most likely something along the lines of just ears or tails. Anyone have experience or advice to offer?

PS: Not quite sure what I want.


----------



## RyuuYouki (Oct 8, 2009)

Well, ears and tail you can buy easy at Walmart or Halloween Adventure this time of the year easy.

Homemade ears and tail can be done pretty easy at home if you can get the supplies and have the time.  I bought my fur off of www.distinctivefabric.com and got the thread and stuffing stuff at Walmart.

Buying custom ears and tail from a commissioner this close to Halloween will either be really expensive compared to normal prices due to rush or they just wont do it.  Of course you could get lucky, but don't count on it.

Basically it all comes down to what you want.


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm making a crow costume, within three weeks for a halloween rally. I've made claws and I'm about to make a head. Then I'm just buying old black clothes to rough up and wear.

You could do something similar, it is halloween afterall.

If you went as a "creepy" animal, say a dragon or a wolf, you could spend time/money on the mask and wear an old dark cloak/gown. Like a evil elder monster/cult type thing.

Or have scruffy torn clothes like a werewolf but you could be a werebear, cat, w/e.

I also saw a woman wearing a white "lacey" sorta dress/corest and she just wore a store bought fluffy wolf mask. It worked quite well.

You'd have to give me some idea as what you wanted to be for me to come up with anything good, but I like a challenge XD

EDIT; Just thought of something else. Say you wanted to be a tiger. Instead of having a full suit, you could "humanize" the animal e.g; Patterned clothes, similar colours, hats etc. So you could wear a striped top, black or orange trousers and maybe gloves. Or have a bathrobe, like the tiger in Animalia. You could match the animals personality to the clothing. Rats are scruffy vicious, cats are vain, suave etc.


----------



## bearetic (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the fur link!
Also, can't wait to see that crow finished! Inspiring. Also, great idea to "humanize" the animal. It makes sense; we ARE all about anthro animals here


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 9, 2009)

>:3 I made a fursuit head in one week.


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 9, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> >:3 I made a fursuit head in one week.



Oh mai. Pics?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 12, 2009)

i am making a spider costume. but if you want something cheap that is already made try walmart or jo-anns


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 16, 2009)

I noticed that some cheapo shops ( not pound/dollar store the slightly more expensive ones) had some all-in-one werewolf suits. It was basically a grey/brown furred overall with some paws to go over your shoes and a pretty decent latex mask. All for Â£10.  With some work I'm sure someone could make it look much better.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 19, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Oh mai. Pics?



sure.


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Oct 21, 2009)

if your still looking.. i have some stuff available that was just made :3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2940889
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2940854
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2890569/ (only one of the tails is left from that one, the rest is taken)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2756933/


----------



## bearetic (Oct 24, 2009)

DrakonicKnight said:


> if your still looking.. i have some stuff available that was just made :3
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2940889
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2940854
> ...



HOW MUCH FOR THE TAIL? That is EXACTLY what I want. A wolf tail JUST LIKE THAT! Well, close enough ^_^


----------

